

The Problem With Tabbed Interfaces - jory
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000946.html

======
rms
The problem is that modern GUIs have sets of tabs and a taskbar or dock or
window menu instead of a better global task manager.

------
dood
He really should have tried Opera before writing this post.

